

Flash is "dead".  How to write a boomarklet to manipulate HTML5 Video and Canvas - zackattack
http://blog.nparashuram.com/2011/07/mediaplus-20.html?hn=true

======
yumraj
'Flash is "dead"' in the title sounds very much like "smurf". Unimportant,
irrelevant to the topic and annoying, yet part of the lingo of Smurfs who will
use it in everything.

